# Pain on groin and inner thighs.. SPD?



## Rame

The last few days I've been having a harder time than usual getting in and out of bed/car, and walking.. basically activities that would require me to move my legs apart. I experience some sort of a pain/soreness along my inner thighs and groin.. kind of like how I'd imagine the pain/soreness would be if i were to ride on horseback for hours! :cry:

The soreness is mostly on the joints, I think, and even around the left side of my woohoo (sorry TMI), like I had my hair down there being pulled (sorry, TMI again!). I can't really explain it. The joints and inner thighs don't really hurt so long as I don't move, but the one on m woohoo is still slightly sore even when I'm not moving. What is this??

I've read some of you have what is called SPD and I read up a bit on the symptoms, but I'm not sure if that's what I have. Does it sound like it? My dr won't be back till tomorrow so I definitely plan to call/email her tomorrow, but I wanted to hear also from those who have this condition.

Any input most welcome! Thanks!!!


----------



## jade8701

i had exac same as u , old my midwife n she asked a few q's abt if i feel baby pushing down which i dont... then she said its my pubic bone over strectching n i cud have physio but waiting list is 6 weeks


----------



## Rame

jade8701 said:


> i had exac same as u , old my midwife n she asked a few q's abt if i feel baby pushing down which i dont... then she said its my pubic bone over strectching n i cud have physio but waiting list is 6 weeks

Yah, I don't feel baby pushing down either so it's probably just my pubic bone too. Did your mw specifically said your condition was SPD? or something else?


----------



## Wobbles

Once your so far along theres not much they can do - With my Caitlin they never listens to me I was 36 weeks and I went over to th hospital to get fitted with some support belt OMG was that uncomfy I preferred without and she said "theres only one way for this to cure ...birth" 4 days later I walked past her on the labour ward with my baby I think my body gave up.

I have it now - its been building up :( This last few days have been hell and I'm only 30 weeks :dohh: 

I'm very sore around my groin area pelvic hips back legs even tighten ...I get 'stuck' which can be amusing when I ask OH to help and he laughs at me :hissy: at night I find humping the OH (leg over him high) helpful ...he doesn't :lol: and when he don't play nice :hissy: I use the MAT pillow to hump (I have a long straight one).

Definately speak to your MW about what your experiencing in more detail x


----------



## jade8701

Wobbles said:


> at night I find humping the OH (leg over him high) helpful ...he doesn't :lol: and when he don't play nice :hissy: I use the MAT pillow to hump (I have a long straight one).
> 
> Definately speak to your MW about what your experiencing in more detail x

hahahaha i love it


----------



## Rame

Wobbles said:


> Once your so far along theres not much they can do - With my Caitlin they never listens to me I was 36 weeks and I went over to th hospital to get fitted with some support belt OMG was that uncomfy I preferred without and she said "theres only one way for this to cure ...birth" 4 days later I walked past her on the labour ward with my baby I think my body gave up.
> 
> I have it now - its been building up :( This last few days have been hell and I'm only 30 weeks :dohh:
> 
> I'm very sore around my groin area pelvic hips back legs even tighten ...I get 'stuck' which can be amusing when I ask OH to help and he laughs at me :hissy: at night I find humping the OH (leg over him high) helpful ...he doesn't :lol: and when he don't play nice :hissy: I use the MAT pillow to hump (I have a long straight one).
> 
> Definately speak to your MW about what your experiencing in more detail x

Yikes, so even the belt doesn't help?? :cry: I can't believe there's 9+ more weeks of this! I sure hope it doesn't come to the point where I can't even get out of bed!

I guess I can try that humping the OH leg thingy :rofl: but right now, I can't sleep without a mountain of pillows propping up my right hip and back, and I sleep on the left side of the bed, which means the pillows are between me and OH.. I feel like we're an old married couple already :rofl:


----------



## MrsKeene

I've been having the same pain, and is always when I lay down no matter what side I lie on everytime I go to turn it hurts like hell. I thought it was probably just another one of those weird pregnancy aches. I do the same thing at night with humping hubbs and with the pillows. Sorry you are in so much pain, hopefully it doesn't get worse for any of us!


----------



## snowgirl

I have been experiencing the same thing. Not sure if it's SPD as I apparently have that and that hurts down my buttock/thigh. Just recently I have more pelvic aching, llike you describe, as if you have been horse riding!

I think the pelvis is probably coming apart more now and probably stretches all the ligaments down there. Very uncomfortable :(


----------



## izzy29

I have that feeling too. I described it to OH last night that it was like someone had kicked me between the legs. I am sore trying to get out of the car too and moving in bed. Not long to go now so prob just have to put up with it


----------



## Logiebear

I get really bad lower back ache and an aching feeling down my thighs on both legs. It's usually when I've been sat down with my legs open for a while as I can't close them at all when sat down without leaning right back lol.

I hope your midwife could answer you whether it's spd or not!


----------



## VicLl

I've got this and it's spd. I have had it since about 20 weeks and never recieved my referral to see the physio. It has been agonising at times, the other night I just wanted to escape my body for a rest. Bed time is really painful. Try taking some paracetamol for a bit of relief, I would take more if it didn't upset my stomach so much, but when it's really bad it's nice to get a break from the pain. xxx


----------



## Happy

I have been experiencing this over the last few weeks and its gradually getting worse. I've got an appointment to see my doctor tonight so I will see what she says.


----------



## lolly101

I have got this a bit. I find if I sit down for more than about ten mins its REALLY uncomfy when I get up. I feel like I could walk along with my feet 2 feet apart to make it more comfy:rofl: I remember this feeling with my son too... not nice:hugs:


----------



## Rame

VicLl said:


> I've got this and it's spd. I have had it since about 20 weeks and never recieved my referral to see the physio. It has been agonising at times, the other night I just wanted to escape my body for a rest. Bed time is really painful. Try taking some paracetamol for a bit of relief, I would take more if it didn't upset my stomach so much, but when it's really bad it's nice to get a break from the pain. xxx

Oh wow since 20 weeks? That's gotta be hard! I only started having them and I can't imagine something like that going on from 20 weeks onwards.

Yah bedtime is pretty hard for me too. I have had to move reeaaaaallly slooooowly and position myself in my sleeping position. I feel like such an old woman! :dohh:


----------



## Rame

Happy said:


> I have been experiencing this over the last few weeks and its gradually getting worse. I've got an appointment to see my doctor tonight so I will see what she says.

I just emailed my dr today too so I'm curious to know what she has to say!


----------



## Happy

Rame said:


> Happy said:
> 
> 
> I have been experiencing this over the last few weeks and its gradually getting worse. I've got an appointment to see my doctor tonight so I will see what she says.
> 
> I just emailed my dr today too so I'm curious to know what she has to say!Click to expand...

Mine confirmed it was SPD and she showed me how to get out of bed and out of the car without causing any more damage. Its not too bad at the moment but she did refer me to a physio and luckily i got an appointment tomorrow so I am hoping this is going to help.


----------



## lollydawn

Hi there,

I was fine before xmas but now have pains in my groin and hips, it's usually worse when I've been walking. When I asked the midwife she told me it is because baby is head down and although not engaged yet she is pushing against my pelvic bones and causing muscles to stretch/ache etc. I was a little concerned as I didn't have this with my first but she was breech so that's probably why.

She didn't mention anything about SPD and I'm now going to look it up as that sounds nasty.

I had a pilates ball delivered today (£3.91 from Asda!) which I've heard helps with back/hip problems etc the weeks up to birth and I must say OMG it feels lovely to sit on it; whether this would help with SPD and I'm not sure.

Lollydawn x


----------



## Denks

hi everyone, 

I am feeling exactly what you girls described and was starting to be concerned about it, because it not something that I remember reading in the maternity books before (or maybe i was so excited, i missed it?)... this is my first and I am only 18 weeks, so I am def talking to my doctor to see if there is anything we can do. 

Thank you for sharing!:hugs:


----------



## siobhan87

I have that at the moment too! Thought I was going mad. My inner thighs/groin really hurt too, especially when I get into bed and try and move. Feels like i've been running for a few hours xx


----------

